
Building the next big productivity tool - alanmontgomery
https://simpleboard.tech
======
alanmontgomery
I'm planning on building a productivity tool that combines the best bits of
all the bigger brands and packaging it into an affordable solution. Fully
customisable with an addictive UI look, feel and interactivity. I appreciate
some people are stuck with what they know in current providers, Simple Board
is going to provide a fresh, modern, addictive approach into the market which
will sky rocket productivity in individual projects and team projects.

Less clutter. More focus. Especially on the kanban board page. This will be
completely focused in on your project and tasks only. Think of a clean modern
writing app these days with hardly any GUI. It lets you focus on writing. Now
apply the same sort of style and feature to a kanban board. Very nice to look
at, awesome, addictive functionality within the board which motivates you to
get your project tasks or tickets done so you can interact with the board.

Intuitive task list view which will let you efficiently and effectively see
your workload in a slick, productive list - Again, gives you that ability to
really focus in on what's going on.

There will be some project specific settings in terms of if it's a personal or
team project which will be highly beneficial.

I know trello has customisations in there as well but Simple Board will
provide this in a configuration / settings page which you control completely
from here, again, separating this cluttering functionality from the actual
board itself, allowing you to really focus in.

A lot more I could say at this stage and a lot more that will most likely be
added as I develop.

